# Mitfahrerinnen Tour 2022



## VSmith (24. Januar 2022)

Hi zusammen, 
ich suche derzeit Mitfahrerinnen für eine mehrtägige MTB-Tour in 2022. Angedacht hatte ich mal grob Schottland, Island, Osteuropa oder auch einfach eine Transalp. Freue mich auch sehr über andere Vorschläge. Bin offen für Bikepacking oder auch Touren mit Hotels/Pensionen/Hütten etc. Über Tageskilometer und Höhenmeter kann man sich ja dann austauschen. 
Viele Grüße
V.S.


----------

